# Shower spray formula



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone know about a spray that is sprayed on a wet shower to keep soap scum and mildew from sticking.

I seem to remember that the formula was on HT somewhere.

Two of the ingredients were water and alcohol.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I make shower spray.

In a 32 oz. spray bottle:

2 oz. white vinegar
1 oz. chlorine bleach
1 big squirt of dish detergent (it's probably at least a tablespoon)
Water to the top of the bottle (I usually put some in first, add the vinegar and bleach, finish filling with water almost all the way to the top, and then add the detergent and shake to mix.)

Spray the walls and doors each time the shower is used, and for it to *really* work well, immediately squeegee all the moisture off.

I have never put alcohol in this and everything is fine (even the chrome that doesn't get squeegeed), but without that last step, I suppose the alcohol would aid in drying things off quicker.

We have very hard water, and using this means I only need to really clean the shower (those miracle sponges work great!) about once a month or so.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Ardie, was it 1/3 water, 1/3 vinegar, 1/3 rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I found this link!
http://www.ehow.com/search.html?q=shower+spray&skin=corporate

Gayle, I think that was it!


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

We use only white vinegar. Nothing else added. The acidity of the vinegar keeps the mold from growing on the shower curtain. The rest of the shower is squeeged off.

Debbie


----------

